# Sound auf Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern gleichzeitig hören



## Livux (9. September 2015)

*Sound auf Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern gleichzeitig hören*

Hallo, wie kann ich mit dem Realtek Audio HD Programm es so einstellen, dass ich gleichzeitig Sound auf beiden Geräten habe? Habe es beim alten PC von mir so gemacht, dass ich beides auf "Lautsprecher" gestellt hab. Das hat es auch damals komplett übernommen. Das kann ich von meinem jetzigen Treiberprogramm nicht behaupten. Ich stelle es ein, es funktioniert, springt jedoch zurück nach Neustart! Wieso? Danke!

Achja, ich habe Windows 10 und den aktuellsten Treiber!

Der Kopfhörer wird dann immer wieder neu als Kopfhörer erkannt, obwohl ich "Lautsprecher" eingestellt habe.


----------



## kazzig (9. September 2015)

*AW: Sound auf Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern gleichzeitig hören*

Die Frage ist, wie die Lautsprecher und der Kopfhörer angeschlossen sind? Hängen beide mit einer 3,5 Klinke am selben Ausgang des Mainboards (z.B. mit einem 1 zu 2 Adapter)? Ich denke da brauchen wir bisschen mehr Infos von dir.
Was ist eigentlich der Sinn dahinter, beides gleichzeitig auszugeben? Gibt es da einen Mehrwert, den ich nicht kenne?


----------



## Livux (9. September 2015)

*AW: Sound auf Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern gleichzeitig hören*

Vorne im Front Panel ist der Kopfhörer und das Mikrofon per Klinke angeschlossen. Also immer jeweils. Und hinten die Lautsprecher ganz normal!

Ich möchte es eben so eingestellt haben. Da ich auch produziere, möchte ich auch per Kopfhörer abhören können, ohne umschalten zu müssen.


----------



## kazzig (9. September 2015)

*AW: Sound auf Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern gleichzeitig hören*

Um gleichzeitig zu hören könntest du folgendes probieren: Realtek Controlpanel rechts unter "Erweiterte Geräteeinstellungen" diesen fast versteckten gelben Ordner (Anschlusseinstellungen) öffnen und dort die Frontanschlusserkennung deaktivieren. Unter "Erweiterte Geräteeinstellungen" von "simultan" wieder auf "hintere ausgänge stumm schalten".

 Vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## Livux (9. September 2015)

*AW: Sound auf Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern gleichzeitig hören*

Diese Anschlusseinstellungen gibt es offensichtlich nicht mehr, die suche ich ja. Aber danke!


----------



## Livux (10. September 2015)

*AW: Sound auf Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern gleichzeitig hören*

Hätte noch jemand was?


----------



## Livux (12. September 2015)

*AW: Sound auf Lautsprechern und Kopfhörern gleichzeitig hören*

Hat wirklich gar niemand was? In den neusten Treibereinstellungen gibt es einfach keine Einstellung mehr für die Anschlusserkennung!


----------

